# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  هنرستان یا کاردانش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

## C-man 15

با سلام
من 15 سال دارم که تازه 15 سالم شده به برنامه نویسی هم خیلی علاقه دارم من یکسال جهشی خوندم و اول دبیرستانم تا به حال با c , python ,C#‎ , ... کار کردم ولی علاقه من به برنامه نویسی تحت وب هست و از این رو php,html,css,javascript رو بلدم به همراه بعضی از فریم ورک هاشون و photoshop رو هم تا جایی بلدم که نیازم در طراحی وب رو حل کنه و لینوکس رو هم کمی کار کردم.
خب با این شرایط بهتره به هنرستان برم یا دبیرستان ریاضی و فیزیک بخونم

----------


## dele514

سلام.
من 16 سالمه و به زودی 17.
این سوال برای من هم پیش اومده.
چیزی که مسلمه اینه که دانشگاه تاثیر زیادی بر روی افزایش دانش شما نداره(رشته نرم افزار)من اینو از دوستان عضو در همین سایت فهمیدم
اما چیزی که آدم رو مجبور می کنه بره دانشگاه مدرک گرایی، *مخالفت خانواده* با نرفتن به دانشگاه(حق هم دارن،فردا بری خواستگاری ..)و حتی با خود رشته کامپیوتر
اگه با این دیدگاه نگاه کنیم صد درصد دبیرستان باید بری.بهت توصیه می کنم که اصلا به مدارس سمپاد و نمونه دولتی فکر نکن.مخصوصا سمپاد چون فقط بلدن مردم رو سرکیسه کنن.(من دارم تجربه میکنم!)
و اینکه فشار درسی روت خیلی زیاده به طوری که اصلا نمیتونی به برنامه نویسی فکر کنی.
اما اگه بخوایم از یه زاویه دیگه نگاه کنیم باید بگم که هنرستان هم نرو!درسای اونجا رو به صورت خود آموز هم میتونی یاد بگیری.در کل درس و مشق رو بذار کنار و شروع کن به یادگیری و حرفه ای شدن.
تونستی چند تا مدرک معتبر بین المللی هم بگیر.اگه بخوای بری خارج به دردت میخوره.(این مدرک ها از اون مدرک ها نیست که مهم نباشه)
 لینک زیر رو هم حتما نگاه کن
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...A7%D9%87%DB%8C
Nick D’Aloisio نوجوانی که به استخدام یاهو دراومد و وقتی ازش پرسیدن آیا ادامه تحصیل میدی گفت:نه! آنچه که لازم بوده  رو در دبیرستان خوندم(دوم دبیرستان بوده)

----------


## reza_noei

سلام 
به نظر میرسه این یک مسئله خیلی مهم برای شما محسوب میشه !
شما میخواهید مسیر زندگی خودتون رو تعیین کنید و یک عمر با شغلتون زندگی کنید.

من یه مقایسه ای میکنم بعد از مقایسه کمی هم اطلاعات از وضعیت فعلی تولید نرم افزار در کشورمون در اختیار شما قرار میدم.
در آخر انتخاب بر عهده شماست.

کدام راه بهتر است ؟ دانشگاه یا کار ؟

اگر بدنبال کار برویم :

مزایا :
1. میتونیم خیلی سریعتر به پول برسیم.
2. در محیط کار قرار میگیریم و تجربه عملی بدست می آوریم.
3. عمر خودمون رو تو دانشگاه تلف نمیکنیم (من با این حرف کاملا مخالف ولی خیلی ها بر این عقیده اند).

امّا اگر بدنبال درس در برویم:
مزایا :
1. با شاخه ها و گرایش های مختلف آشنا میشویم.
2. اصول کار رو آموزش میبینیم (حداقل با این اصول آشنا میشویم).
3. پایه علمی قوی تری بدست می آوریم یعنی علاوه بر برنامه نویسی با مسائلی مرتبط نیز آشنا میشویم.

چیزی  که مهمه هدف شما از زندگیه و اینه که شما پول رو بیشتر میپسندی یا علم را.  این تفکیک به نظر من یک تفکیک منسفانه است زیرا در محیط درس شما با علم سر  و کار دارید 
امّا در محیط کار به سفارشات و کارهایی که به شما محول میشه توجه دارید و حقیقتا دو راه مختلف رو دنبال میکنید.

نکته دیگری که مهمه اینه که اگر وارد بازار بشویم، وارد چه بازاری شده ایم ؟ 
متاسفانه تولید نرم افزار یکی از اسنفاکترین صنایع در ایران محسوب میشه. تولیدات ایرانی رو شابد تنها تو ایران بتونید ببینید.
اگر به کشوری مثل هند نگاه کنید میبینید که سالیانه 62 میلیارد دلار از طریق فروش نرم افزار در آمد داره! 
اما کشور ما که اقتصادش با نفت میچرخه سالیانه تنها 87 میلیارد دلار از فروش نفت بدست میاره !!
چرای این موضوع به نگاه ما به نرم افزار مربوط میشه.
چرا که در ایران تولید نرم افزار قلابی به شدت رواج داره. نرم افزاهایی که بدون مهندسی دقیق طراحی میشوند. و صرفا رفع رجوع و بدست آوردن 
پول و سرمایه. ورود به بازار یعنی ورود به این اوضاع.

در  مورد عکس بالا باید بگم که، اگه من یاهو باشم برای جذب نیروی کارآمد چه  میکنم؟ (کاری که تو فوتبال هم انجام مییشه !) استعداد یابی.
میگردم کسانی رو که استعداد دارند رو پیدا میکنم تربیت میکنم و ازشون کار میخوام. به نظر شما تو ایران همچنین شرکتی رو داریم که ما رو تربیت کنه 
به ما علم یاد بده و در کنار اون از ما کار هم بخواد و پول خوبی هم بهمون بده ؟!!

البته منظورم این نیست که بریم برای دشمن کشورمون کار کنیم منظوریم اینه که دید ما نسبت به علم اشتباهه.
بهتره که عاقلانه به مسائل نگاه کنیم. احساسات و مشاهدات هیچوقت نمیتونه چاره ساز باشه.
ما اگر بدنبال شکوفایی کشورمان باشیم (اگر بدنبال منافع شخصی نباشیم) باید به دنبال تأسیس چنین شرکت هایی باشیم.
این کار تنها با کیبورد و ماوس و اینترنت ADSL انجام نمیشه باید تلاش فراوان داشت آموخت و بکار گرفت. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

دوست من،
اگر به دنبال تحصیل هستید در مرتبه اول به استعداد خودتون نگاه کنید. اگه استعداد قبول شدن در دانشگاههای بزرگ کشور رو دارید 
به رشته ریاضی بروید که به طبع راهیست که تلاش واقعی میطلبه. 
اما اگر فکر میکنید که در ریاضیات ضعیف هستید به هنرستان بروید. البته دانشگاه های مطرح کمتری در این راه برای شما وجود داره.
در کاردانش هم به شما دروسی گفته میشه که با دروس کنکور متفاوته و شما مجبورید دروس هنرستانی ها رو بخونید. خوب سخت میشه.

موفق باشید.

----------


## golbafan

سلام
اگر میخوای موفق بشی حتما تا مقطع دکترا برو جلو
مهم نیست چه رشته ای ...

اگر دیپلمه باشی حد اگثر میتونی یک شرکت نرم افزاری ثبت کنی و به تعدادی مشتری خاص سرویس بدی
اما اگر دکتر باشی میتونی با وزارت خانه ها هم کار کنی و دوستان زیادی در دولت برای پیشبرد اهدافت پیدا کنی
فرقش زمین تا آسمونه...

در ضمن مدرک phd همه جای دنیا ارزشه

----------


## reza_noei

> سلام
> اگر میخوای موفق بشی حتما تا مقطع دکترا برو جلو
> مهم نیست چه رشته ای ...
> 
> اگر دیپلمه باشی حد اگثر میتونی یک شرکت نرم افزاری ثبت کنی و به تعدادی مشتری خاص سرویس بدی
> اما اگر دکتر باشی میتونی با وزارت خانه ها هم کار کنی و دوستان زیادی در دولت برای پیشبرد اهدافت پیدا کنی
> فرقش زمین تا آسمونه...
> 
> در ضمن مدرک phd همه جای دنیا ارزشه


سلام، 
دوست من تحصیلات به تنهایی کمک کننده نیست ولی میتونه به شما دید بده. من نمیگم هرکسی دکترا بخونه 
حتما شغل خوبی پیدا میکنه. 
خوب برای ایتکه صریح باشم، تعریف برنامه نویس از دید من اینه :

1. یک برنامه نویس باید مهندسی نرم افزار بدونه یعنی به کتابی مثل pressman تسلط داشته باشه.
2. یک برنامه نویس باید مفهوم برنامه نویسی رو بدونه کتابی مثل Concepts Of Programming Language R.W.Sebesta و کتاب های مشابه، این دید رو به برنامه نویس میده.
3. یک برنامه نویس باید طراحی الگوریتم بلد باشه و حتما کتابی مثل CLRS رو خونده باشه.
4. یک برنامه نویس باید منطق و ریاضیات رو خوب بدونه تا بتونه از اونا تو کارش استفاده کنه.
5. یک برنامه نویس باید بدون کامپایلر چیه و طرز کار اونو بدونه تا برنامه بهینه طراحی کنه.
6. یک برنامه نویس باید زبان انگلیسی رو خوب بلد باشه تا بتونه از کتب و مطالب انگلیسی استفاده کنه.
7. یک برنامه نویس علاوه بر برنامه نویسی باید خود شناسی و خدا شناسی هم بدونه تا حلال حروم سرش بشه.
8. یک برنامه نویس باید ساختمان داده ها رو بلد باشه و پیاده سازی اونها رو بدونه. 
9. یک برنامه نویس باید علاوه بر تخصص برنامه نویسی باید شبکه سیستم عامل و وب رو بدونه.
و ... . 
خوب شاید بگید که اینارو خودمم میتونم بخونم ( یا شایدم بگید بلدم ). اگه میخونید که خیلی هم عالی ولی اگه فکر میکنید دانشگاه میتونه 
به شما کمک کنه استفاده کنید.
در ضمن اگر من صرفا دانشگاه رو قبول داشتم هیچ موقع نمی آمدم اینجا، میرفتم با هم دانشگاهی هایم بحث میکردم.

----------


## golbafan

سلام دوستان عزیزم
نمیدونم چطوری از جملات بنده برداشت کردید که منظور من فقط درس خوندن بوده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اگر با دقت بخونید میبینید از تاسیس شرکت نرم افزاری و خدمات به مشتریان صحبت کردم این یعنی چی؟؟؟ (یعنی طرف برنامه نویس فرض شده و مدیر شرکت)
منظور اینه که اگر برنامه نویس خوبی هم باشی ولی بدون تحصیلات حد اکثر یک شرکت نصب میکنی
اما با مدرک دکترا میتونی در پروژه های دولتی خودتو جا کنی و آدم بزرگی بشی

الان شما جوون هستید ولی وقتی به سن من برسید منظورم رو متوجه میشید

----------


## dele514

> امّا اگر بدنبال درس در برویم:
> مزایا :
> 1. با شاخه ها و گرایش های مختلف آشنا میشویم.
> 2. اصول کار رو آموزش میبینیم (حداقل با این اصول آشنا میشویم).
> 3. پایه علمی قوی تری بدست می آوریم یعنی علاوه بر برنامه نویسی با مسائلی مرتبط نیز آشنا میشویم.


به عقیده شما این چیز ها رو نمیشه بدون رفتن به دانشگاه بدست آورد؟
در ضمن شما که به وضع بازار کار نرم افزار آشنا هستی پس باید وضع دانشگاه های ایران رو هم بدونی.همه که نمیتونن در دانشگاه های عالی قبول بشن.



> متاسفانه تولید نرم افزار یکی از اسنفاکترین صنایع در ایران محسوب میشه. تولیدات ایرانی رو شابد تنها تو ایران بتونید ببینید.
> اگر به کشوری مثل هند نگاه کنید میبینید که سالیانه 62 میلیارد دلار از طریق فروش نرم افزار در آمد داره! 
> اما کشور ما که اقتصادش با نفت میچرخه سالیانه تنها 87 میلیارد دلار از فروش نفت بدست میاره !!
> چرای این موضوع به نگاه ما به نرم افزار مربوط میشه.
> چرا که در ایران تولید نرم افزار قلابی به شدت رواج داره. نرم افزاهایی که  بدون مهندسی دقیق طراحی میشوند. و صرفا رفع رجوع و بدست آوردن 
> پول و سرمایه. ورود به بازار یعنی ورود به این اوضاع.


علاقه این دوستمون به حوزه ی وب هست نه نرم افزار های حسابداری و... .
اما آره وضع بده ولی ما که میخوایم وارد این حوزه بشیم باید این وضع رو درست کنیم.(نرم افزار های بی کیفیت)با گلایه چیزی درست نمیشه.فرهنگ(کپی رایت و...) هم که داره کم کم(تاکید می کنم کم کم)درست میشه.
البته این کارا دست دولت رو میبوسه که...........
تو ایران الان برنامه نویسی وب و موبایل وضع بهتری دارن نسبت به سایر حوزه ها(چقد حوزه گفتم :لبخند گشاده!: )



> در  مورد عکس بالا باید بگم که، اگه من یاهو باشم برای جذب نیروی کارآمد چه   میکنم؟ (کاری که تو فوتبال هم انجام مییشه !) استعداد یابی.
> میگردم کسانی رو که استعداد دارند رو پیدا میکنم تربیت میکنم و ازشون کار  میخوام. به نظر شما تو ایران همچنین شرکتی رو داریم که ما رو تربیت کنه 
> به ما علم یاد بده و در کنار اون از ما کار هم بخواد و پول خوبی هم بهمون بده ؟!!


بله با این حرف شما موافقم ولی این صرفا مثالی بود که نشون بده بدون رفتن به دانشگاه هم میشه وارد بازار کار شد.
تو اکثر آگهی ها میگن که فلان مهارت رو باید داشته باشی نه فلان مدرک رو.مگه تو حوزه های :لبخند گشاده!:  خاص مثل تحلیل و مدیریت و .... دوستان بهتر از ما میدونن که طبق علاقه دوستمون فکر نکنم ایشون همچین
چیزایی مد نظرشون باشه.

----------


## reza_noei

> سلام دوستان عزیزم
> نمیدونم چطوری از جملات بنده برداشت کردید که منظور من فقط درس خوندن بوده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> اگر با دقت بخونید میبینید از تاسیس شرکت نرم افزاری و خدمات به مشتریان صحبت کردم این یعنی چی؟؟؟ (یعنی طرف برنامه نویس فرض شده و مدیر شرکت)
> منظور اینه که اگر برنامه نویس خوبی هم باشی ولی بدون تحصیلات حد اکثر یک شرکت نصب میکنی
> اما با مدرک دکترا میتونی در پروژه های دولتی خودتو جا کنی و آدم بزرگی بشی
> 
> الان شما جوون هستید ولی وقتی به سن من برسید منظورم رو متوجه میشید


من با شما موافقم اما برنامه نویسای ما کیفیت پائینی دارند اگر نبود، ما الان باید جزو کشورهای قدرتمند در این زمینه بودیم.
توی هم سن و سال های من مهمترین دغدغه پول و شغله و دوستانم رو که میبینم پروژه برای بیرون انجام میدن کارای واقعا بی کیفیتی بیرون میدن.
منظورم پروژه های صد یا دویست هزار تومنی نیستا، چند وقت پیش چند تا از دوستام یک برنامه تشخیص پلاک نوشتند 40 میلیون فروختند ولی واقعا نرم افزارشون بیخود بود
خوب طرفی هم که میخره وقتی متوجه بی کیفیتی بشه میره نمونه خارجی میخره اما دوستان من میرن یه برنامه دیگه مینویسن، شاید بتونن دوباره 40 میلیون بفروشن. 
این طرز فکر به نظر من بسیار مخربه. من با اینها که صحبت میکردم یک جمله درمیون دانشگاه و درس و کتاب رو مسخره میکردند و فکر میکردند که هرچی میگن کاملا درسته.
حرف من اینه، اگه ما واقعا به دنبال ایرانی سربلند باشیم باید بیش از رقبای خارجی مون مطالعه و دانش داشته باشیم. چرا ما تو ایران کسی رو نداریم که کتاب طراحی الگوریتم قدر بنویسه، چرا کسی 
رو ندارم که کتاب سیستم عامل یا شبکه معروفی بنویسه؟ این دلیلش استعمار فکری ما بوده. این عکسی که بالا دید داره به من و شما میگه که درس نمیتونه به شما کمک کنه بلکه مهارت 
حرف اول رو میزنه، بالا هم گفتم، که این حرف تو کشوری مثل آمریکا درسته ولی همین عکس جوانانی مثل ما رو ترغیب میکنه که دست از مطالعه برداریم و برویم دنبال حرفی که اونا میگن ( یعنی کارگری 
مستتر یاهو، گوگل و ...) تا از ما استفاده کنند.
موفق و پیروز باشید.

----------


## ABZiko

کلا رشته های هنرستان و کاردانش بیشتر برای وارد شدن به صورت سریع و هدف  برای بازار کار هست، البته این برای رشته های دیگه هم هست، ولی دانایی که در رشته های مثل ریاضی هست صد در صد در کاردانش و ... نیست، اینو مطمئنم چون چند نفر تا به حال دیدم، دوست عزیزم آقای *dele514* خیلی خوب گفتن، اصلا فکر رفتن به مدارس سمپاد و ... رو نکن، چون به شخصه اینو دارم می کشم و می دونم چه بدبختی هست؟!؟!؟ :خجالت: 
الان خیلی از افرادی که در حال حاضر آدم های موفقی هستن، مگه توی سمپاد و نمونه دولتی درس خوندن؟!؟!

----------


## golbafan

در ضمن لطفا به این لینک برید تا ببینید اون پسر داخل عکس داره در دانشگاه آکسفورد درس میخونه

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nick_D%27Aloisio

----------


## dele514

> در ضمن لطفا به این لینک برید تا ببینید اون پسر داخل عکس داره در دانشگاه آکسفورد درس میخونه
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nick_D%27Aloisio


عجب آدمیه!من خودم مصاحبشو خوندم.

----------


## C-man 15

سلام
خب ممنون از راهنمایی های همتون
ببخشید اون عنوان هم باید می شد دبیرستان یا هنرستان, اشتباهی نوشتم
خب در ریاضیات و ... قوی هستم ودر سال قبل در مدارس نمونه دولتی درس می خوندم
من اگه درس هاموخوب بخونم می تونم به یکی از دانشگاه های بزرگ برم ولی من بین این دو گیر کردم
*اگه ریاضی و فیزیک بخونم
*مزایا
خب به دانشگاه خوب قبول میشم و درس می خونم
معایب
خب در منطقه ما دو تا دبیرستان هست که یکی تیزهوشان هست که اگه برم به تیز هوشان باید چهار سال دور برنامه نویسی رو خط بکشم و یه دبیرستان معمولی که از بین 250 نفر 40 نفر می پزیره
که مثل تیزهوشان هست و خیلی سخت گیرن و در اون هم در 4 سال باید به برنامه نویسی خط بکشم
*اگه هنرستان برم
*مزایا
خب تقریبا همه درس هاشو بلدم و کلا می تونم به برنامه نویسی وقت بزارم مثلا در مورد امنیت در php مطالعه کنم و ... و کلا عملی کار کنم
معایب
خب در دانشگاه ها دروسی مثل ریاضی رو به سختی میتونم پاس کنم و ...  دچار مشکل میشم
خب الان کدام بهتره

----------


## golbafan

> سلام
> خب ممنون از راهنمایی های همتون
> ببخشید اون عنوان هم باید می شد دبیرستان یا هنرستان, اشتباهی نوشتم
> خب در ریاضیات و ... قوی هستم ودر سال قبل در مدارس نمونه دولتی درس می خوندم
> من اگه درس هاموخوب بخونم می تونم به یکی از دانشگاه های بزرگ برم ولی من بین این دو گیر کردم
> *اگه ریاضی و فیزیک بخونم
> *مزایا
> خب به دانشگاه خوب قبول میشم و درس می خونم
> معایب
> ...


خب اگر نظر من رو بعنوان برادر بزرگتر بخواهید من میگم الان برید تیزهوشان چون در آینده جهت گزینش شما در مقاطع بالاتر تاثیر داره
نگران 4 سال دوری از برنامه نویسی نباش
میتونی در اوقات فراقت در این زمینه کار کنی


انشاالله موفق باشی

----------


## dele514

> خب اگر نظر من رو بعنوان برادر بزرگتر بخواهید من میگم الان برید تیزهوشان چون در آینده جهت گزینش شما در مقاطع بالاتر تاثیر داره


میشه بگید اینو از کجا میدونید؟
گذشت اون زمانی که اسم تیزهوشان میاوردی آدم یاد آرزوهاش میفتاد.
نظر منو بخوای با این کارهایی که آموزش و پرورش داره انجام میده نه تیزهوشان ونه .... به هیچ جایی نمیرسن.

----------


## reza_noei

> *اگه ریاضی و فیزیک بخونم
> *مزایا
> خب به دانشگاه خوب قبول میشم و درس می خونم
> معایب
> خب در منطقه ما دو تا دبیرستان هست که یکی تیزهوشان هست که اگه برم به تیز هوشان باید چهار سال دور برنامه نویسی رو خط بکشم و یه دبیرستان معمولی که از بین 250 نفر 40 نفر می پزیره
> که مثل تیزهوشان هست و خیلی سخت گیرن و در اون هم در 4 سال باید به برنامه نویسی خط بکشم
> *اگه هنرستان برم
> *مزایا
> خب تقریبا همه درس هاشو بلدم و کلا می تونم به برنامه نویسی وقت بزارم مثلا در مورد امنیت در php مطالعه کنم و ... و کلا عملی کار کنم
> ...


سلام.من خودم به دلایل دیگری هنرستان رو انتخاب کردم. بعد از هنرستان دانشکده شمسی پور قبول شدم کاردانی رو تموم کردم دوباره کنکور دادم 
همونجا قبول شدم الان ترم سوم کارشناسی هستم.
تفاوت هنرستان با دبیرستان اینه که اگه بتونی از طریق دبیرستان به دانشگاه های بزرگ کشور وارد بشی اولا به اساتید تراز اول کشور میرسی. دوما با دانشجویان 
نخبه کشور درس میخونی و خیلی چیزا ازشون یاد میگیری. این چیزا (استاد خوب و دانشجوی خوب) در هنرستان و دانشکده های فنی خیلی کم دیده میشه.
اگه بری هنرستان در بهترین حالت میشی مثه من. نمیگم من اوضاعم خوب نیست ولی من باید سال دیگه برای ورود به مقطع بالاتر با دانشجویان دانشگاه های بزرگ کشور
رقابت کنم که واقعا کار سخته چون حداقل تو درسای پایه مثل ریاضیات از اونا خیلی عقب هستم.
با این اوضاع اگه بری دبیرستان خیلی بهتره چون برنامه نویسی رو بلدی از اون طرف ریاضیات و دروس پایت هم قوی میشه.
فقط باید سعی کنی دانشگاه های تراز اول قبول بشی تا سیر رشدت سریعتر و قوی تر انجام بشه.
در مسیر زندگی هم سه چیز باعث پیشرفت میشه : ۱. زندگی برای خدا  2. تلاش بی توقع  3. عشق به کاری که انجام میدی
موفق و پیروز باشید.

----------


## C-man 15

دانشگاه مهم هست ولی خیلی دیگه مهم نیست مثلا من یه دوست داشتم که فوق لیسانس برنامه نویسی در دانشگاه قزوین می خوند که می گفت اگه به هاروارد هم بری استاد بهت چیزی یاد نمیده
(مثل دانشگاه های ایران نه یاد میدن ولی اگه فقط اون هارو بلد باشی بدردت نمی خوره) که به دردت بخوره باید خودت تلاش کنی

----------


## reza_noei

موافقم تلاش مهمترین بخشه کاره.
به نظر من اون کاری که تو یک دانشگاه سطح پاپین از دانشجو میخواهند نسبت به یک دانشگاه سطح بالا خیلی فرق دارد.
ثانیا محیط دانشگاهی هم تاثیر داره مثلا اگه دور و برت دانشجوهای بی حال و درب و داغون باشن رو تو هم تاثیر میزارن ولی نه اگر از 
تو بهتر باشند تو هم سعی میکنی پیشرفت کنی تا به اونا برسی (یعنی تشویق میشی). 
 در ضمن وظیفه استاد معرفی یک درسه و واقعا اگر بخواهند درسی مثه زبان سی رو کامل یاد بدهند دوسالی وقت میبره ولی به شرط اینکه استاده استاد باشه.
من تفاوت ها رو حس کردم (شاید تو دانشکده های فنی اینطور باشه) که این حرف رو زدم.
موفق باشید.

----------


## C-man 15

ممنون از راهنمایی همتون منم می خواستم برم دبیرستان ولی شکاک بودم  ولی الان دیگه شکی ندارم و میرم دبیرستان و ریاضی و فیزیک می خونم
خب دیروز فکر کردم که اگه به تیزهوشان هم برم از برنامه نویسی جدا نمیمونم چون مثلا می تونم برای فرمول های ریاضی که میگن برنامه هایی بنویسم که اونهارو حل کنه , کاری که این سال کردم و با زبان c برنامه ای نوشته بودم که فرمول های فیزیک رو محاسبه کنه و برای فهم فرمول ها خوب هست
امید وارم این پست برای افراد دیگری مثل من خوب و مفید باشه

----------


## javanddev

منم میخوام به عنوان کسی که شاید تجربش تو این زمینه بیشتر باشه یه مطلبی رو عرض کنم:

من الان ترم 2 نرم افزار هستم و در دانشگاه فنی و حرفه ای دولتی شهرمون درس میخونم
من اول رشته ی ریاضی رو انتخاب کردم. سال دوم رو کامل خوندم و آذرماه سال سوم دبیرستان تغییر رشته دادم به کامپیوتر و رفتم هنرستان و خوب در هر کدوم تجربه ای دارم  :لبخند: 

یه مقایسه کوچیک انجام میدم بین رشته ریاضی و کامپیوتر فنی حرفه ای:

شما که هدفت نرم افزاره وقتی بری رشته ریاضی:

یه مشت درس بدردنخور (به درد نرم افزار نخور در واقع  :لبخند گشاده!: ) و سخت میخونی. مثل چی؟ شیمی، فیزیک (در سال دوم دبیرستان مباحث استاتیک و دینامیک و در سال سوم ترمودینامیک و الکتریسیته و مغناطیس)، هندسه (معلم میومد سرکلاس دوتا مثلث می کشید و نیم ساعت ثابت میکرد این دوتا باهم برابرند  :قهقهه:  خب که چی؟) و دیگر مزخرفاتی که نه در رشته موردنظرت و نه در زندگیت به هیچ دردی نمیخورن! که دلیل اصلی من هم برای تغییر رشته همین بود. البته منظورم رو اشتباه متوجه نشی، ریاضی به طور کلی تا حدی برای برنامه نویسی لازمه ولی در اون حدی که تو دبیرستان بهتون میگن!

البته *مزیت رشته ریاضی* (کلا رشته های دبیرستان) رو هم عرض می کنم خدمتت: شما میتونی وارد بهترین دانشگاه های ایران بشی! (البته با تلاش خیلی زیاد به دلیل وجود رقابت شدید)

اگر بری هنرستان:

تو هنرستان سال دوم، ترم اول یه سری چیزای خیلی ساده بهتون یاد میدن مثلا کارباویندوز و ورد و اکسل و پاورپوینت و مبانی کامپیوتر ولی در ترم دوم برنامه سازی 1 رو دارید که فکر کنم از امسال سی شارپ شده ولی زمان ما vb6 بود. و در سال سوم هم برنامه سازی 2 و 3 و شبکه و بانک اطلاعاتی و برنامه نویسی وب با php (البته مقدماتی). شما دیگه وقتی هنرستان رو تموم میکنی از تمام زمینه ها یه سررشته ای میاد دستت و میفهمی به کدوم علاقه داری و در دانشگاه مسیرتو انتخاب می کنی

ولی *بزرگترین عیب رفتن به هنرستان*: میشه گفت برای فنی و حرفه ای ها دانشگاه خوب وجود نداره غیر از مهاجر اصفهان و شمسی پور تهران و باهنر شیراز که تازه اوناهم همچین آش دهن سوزی نیستن (البته تعریف مهاجر رو زیاد شنیدم). شما باید تا کارشناسی در دانشگاه های فنی و حرفه ای درس بخونی و بعد برای ارشد میتونی بری به دانشگاه های سراسری و معروف

یه نکته دیگه هم بگم، در دانشگاه (اگر بری هنرستان) اون حد ریاضی رو که برای برنامه نویسی مفیده رو بهتون یاد میدن نه چیز اضافه! پس از این جهت نگرانی نداشته باشید

اگر با چیزایی که در مورد ریاضی گفتم مشکل نداری و میتونی اون همه مطلب رو با علاقه بخونی و یادبگیری برو ریاضی اگر نه برو فنی حرفه ای (فکر کاردانش رو اصلا نکن)

امیدوارم تونسته باشم کمکی به این تصمیم گیری سرنوشت ساز بکنم

----------


## javanddev

> موافقم تلاش مهمترین بخشه کاره.
> به نظر من اون کاری که تو یک دانشگاه سطح پاپین از دانشجو میخواهند نسبت به یک دانشگاه سطح بالا خیلی فرق دارد.
> ثانیا محیط دانشگاهی هم تاثیر داره مثلا اگه دور و برت دانشجوهای بی حال و درب و داغون باشن رو تو هم تاثیر میزارن ولی نه اگر از 
> تو بهتر باشند تو هم سعی میکنی پیشرفت کنی تا به اونا برسی (یعنی تشویق میشی).


حقیقتی تلخ و دردناک! تو دانشگاه های فنی حرفه ای یه مشت تنبل دنبال مدرک ریختن که هیچی حالیشون نیست! (نصف همکلاسی های من رو اگر همین الان بهشون بگی یه حلقه for بنویس نمیتونن!) و استــــــــاد!!! برنامه سازی پیشرفته یه constructor تو سی شارپ نمیتونه بنویسه و براش void تعریف می کنه و بعدشم که کامپایل ارور میگیره من باید بهش بگم void بردار! (عمق فاجعه رو درک کن) و نتیجش این میشه که باید بیاد به ما if درس بده تازه همونم 90 درصد نمیتونن بنویسن  :قهقهه: 

به همین دلیل هم من کلا از دانشگاه قطع امید کردم و خودم رفتم دنبال برنامه نویسی

----------


## #target

دبیرستان برو. جایی ک دانش آموزا و معلماش خوبن
دانشگاه جای خوب برو
رشته خوب و جایگاه دار برو. در کنار توجه به علاقت ، کامل باید تحقیق کنی نه فقط چون دوس دارم!

----------


## C-man 15

> منم میخوام به عنوان کسی که شاید تجربش تو این زمینه بیشتر باشه یه مطلبی رو عرض کنم:
> 
> من الان ترم 2 نرم افزار هستم و در دانشگاه فنی و حرفه ای دولتی شهرمون درس میخونم
> من اول رشته ی ریاضی رو انتخاب کردم. سال دوم رو کامل خوندم و آذرماه سال سوم دبیرستان تغییر رشته دادم به کامپیوتر و رفتم هنرستان و خوب در هر کدوم تجربه ای دارم 
> 
> یه مقایسه کوچیک انجام میدم بین رشته ریاضی و کامپیوتر فنی حرفه ای:
> 
> شما که هدفت نرم افزاره وقتی بری رشته ریاضی:
> 
> ...


من در بالا هم اشاره کردم من خب الان php و C#‎ و sql server و چیز هایی که تو هنرستان میگن بیشتر از اون چیزی که در اونجا آموزش میدن بلدم فرضا کتاب آموزش php در 24 ساعت رو آموزش بدن من کتاب Beginning PHP and MySQL. From Novice to Professional می خونم منظور من این بود که اگه هنرستان برم چون اکثر درس هاشون رو بلدم مثلا می تونم در سه سال در حد حرفه ای مثلا php رو یاد بگیرم یا C#‎ یا c و اگه ادم یکی از این هارو خوب بلد باشه طبیعتا می تونه زبان های دیگه رو به راحتی یاد بگیره(حلقه تو همه زبان ها حلقه هست و شرط تو همه زبان ها شرط هست و کلا مفهوم مهمه)

----------


## javanddev

> من در بالا هم اشاره کردم من خب الان php و C#‎‎‎‎‎‎ و sql server و چیز هایی که تو هنرستان میگن بیشتر از اون چیزی که در اونجا آموزش میدن بلدم فرضا کتاب آموزش php در 24 ساعت رو آموزش بدن من کتاب Beginning PHP and MySQL. From Novice to Professional می خونم منظور من این بود که اگه هنرستان برم چون اکثر درس هاشون رو بلدم مثلا می تونم در سه سال در حد حرفه ای مثلا php رو یاد بگیرم یا C#‎‎‎‎‎‎ یا c و اگه ادم یکی از این هارو خوب بلد باشه طبیعتا می تونه زبان های دیگه رو به راحتی یاد بگیره(حلقه تو همه زبان ها حلقه هست و شرط تو همه زبان ها شرط هست و کلا مفهوم مهمه)


نکته اول اینکه من مثال حلقه رو برای اینکه نشون بدم چقدر سطح دانشجوهای فنی پایینه زدم. درسته حلقه تو همه ی زبونا حلقه است ولی اینجا کسایی هستن که تو vb میتونستن حلقه بنویسن ولی مثلا تو سی شارپ نمیتونن!

پرسیدین که میتونین در حد سه سال به یک زبون مسلط بشین، بله میتونین اگر برین هنرستان چون درس ها به شدت سبکه  :لبخند گشاده!:  وقت آزاد خیلی دارین و میتونین از دو سالی که در هنرستان هستین بهترین استفاده رو بکنین اما در نظر داشته باشین که اگه رشته ریاضی برید همونطور که گفتم درس ها سنگینه مخصوصا سال سوم و پیش دانشگاهی و طبیعتا بیشتر وقتتون رو باید به دروس اختصاص بدین (اگه بخواین واقعا دانشگاه خوب قبول بشین)

ولی من بازهم میگم همه چی به خود آدم بستگی داره. آدم میتونه بره دانشگاه تهران نرم افزار بخونه ولی آخرش که بیاد بیرون هیچی ندونه. چون خاصیت دانشگاه های ایران همینه. شما تو دانشگاه قرار نیست چیزی یادبگیری چون چیزی بهت یاد نمیدن و فقط خودت باید بری دنبالش

----------


## golbafan

> میشه بگید اینو از کجا میدونید؟
> گذشت اون زمانی که اسم تیزهوشان میاوردی آدم یاد آرزوهاش میفتاد.
> نظر منو بخوای با این کارهایی که آموزش و پرورش داره انجام میده نه تیزهوشان ونه .... به هیچ جایی نمیرسن.


اینقدر سیاه نمایی نکن پسر خوب  :چشمک:

----------


## C-man 15

من امروز کتاب های فنی و حرفه ای رو دانلود کردم
ببینید اگه فکر می کنید اگه فرد اگه به فنی و حرفه ای بره تو دانشگاه در عملی قوی هست سخت در اشتباهید تو این کتاب ها اونقدر چرت و پرت گفتن که نگو
شک نکنید که تو همه کتابهای نرم افزارهای چند رسانه ای و بسته های نرم افزاری و .. کلا چرت و پرت هستن مثلا بجای اینکه 160 صفحه کتاب چرت نرم افزارهای چند رسانه ای رو بخونی بهتره دو تا مسئله ریاضی حل کنی مثلا کل کتاب های برنامه سازی رو حساب کردم 572 صفحه می شد تو آخرش یه دو تا پروژه چرت داده

----------


## dele514

> اینقدر سیاه نمایی نکن پسر خوب


سیاه نمایی نمیکنم.چیزیه که دبیرامون بهمون میگن.
اما واقعا این اشتباهه که به خاطر تیزهوش بودن(مدرسه تیزهوشان) توی گزینش(حالا هرچی)تحویلت بگیرن.
تیزهوشان برا کسایی خوبه که رشته هایی مثل نفت،هوافضا و... بخوان برن.اونم نه هر مدرسه ی تیزهوشانی!(وقتی میخوان تو هر ناحیه ی آموزشی شهری یه مدرسه ی تیزهوشان بسازن عمق فاجعه رو درک کنید).

----------


## #target

> اما واقعا این اشتباهه که به خاطر تیزهوش بودن(مدرسه تیزهوشان) توی گزینش(حالا هرچی)تحویلت بگیرن.


پس حالا که تحویل میگیرن آدم بهتره بره !
حداقل دو تا امتیاز برا آینده داره با اسمش ، حتی اگه در اصل و واقعیت اشتباه باشه

----------


## dele514

ما میگیم نره،دوستان میگن بدوش :ناراحت: 
امتیازش هم اینه که همه از پدر تا مادر تا فک و فامیل انتظار رتبه ی تک رقمی کنکور رو ازت دارن.

----------


## #target

اگه درست خوبه  و رتبه خوب میتونی بیاری ریاضی فیزیک نرو !

----------


## ahmadnajaf403i

برو بنظرم علوم تجربی
الان نون تو دندون پزشکیه

----------


## C-man 15

> برو بنظرم علوم تجربی
> الان نون تو دندون پزشکیه


علاقه خیلی مهمه دوست عزیز
من به جز رشته کامپیوتر چیزی نمی خونم و تصمیمم رو گرفتم می خوام برم ریاضی فیزیک چون در بالا هم اشاره کردم مثلا کتاب های برنامه سازی 572 صفحه میشه که کلا چرت و پرت هست و اگه ریاضی و فیزیک بخونی حداقل در آینده بدردت می خوره ولی کسی با خوندن کتاب های برنامه سازی (مثلا) برنامه نویس نشده

----------


## #target

> علاقه خیلی مهمه دوست عزیز
> من به جز رشته کامپیوتر چیزی نمی خونم و تصمیمم رو گرفتم می خوام برم ریاضی فیزیک چون در بالا هم اشاره کردم مثلا کتاب های برنامه سازی 572 صفحه میشه که کلا چرت و پرت هست و اگه ریاضی و فیزیک بخونی حداقل در آینده بدردت می خوره ولی کسی با خوندن کتاب های برنامه سازی (مثلا) برنامه نویس نشده


امیدوارم ده سال دیگه هم همین حرفو بزنی و تو سرت نزنی
این ذوق و سرحالی همواره همراهت نخواهد بود ، به فکر روزهای کهولت و میان سالی هم باش

----------


## reza_noei

> امیدوارم ده سال دیگه هم همین حرفو بزنی و تو سرت نزنی
> این ذوق و سرحالی همواره همراهت نخواهد بود ، به فکر روزهای کهولت و میان سالی هم باش


بهتره به چیزهای پس از کهولت سن هم توجه داشته باشید. چیزهایی مثل مرگ.
انسان با عشقه که قادر به زندگیه. عشق به خدا. عشق به کار و عشق به خانواده و .... . 
فرق انسان با سایر موجودات تو همین چیزهاست. اگه قرار باشه برای پول و زنده ماندن زندگی کنیم
 (مثل بسیاری از انسان های دیگر) مگر با سایر موجودات تفاوتی داریم ؟

----------


## #target

من مگه گفتم توجه نکنه بقول اون عزیز بالا میتونی برو دندانپزشکی دندون چند تا ادم نذار رو رایگان درست کن میشه ثوابنگفتم هم فقط برا پول زنده باشه ، هدفم اینه رشته ای بره بدرد خودشو خانوادش بیشتر بخوره و مستقیم تاثیر بذاره و خیره شدن به مانیتور و نوشتن هم میتونه مقابل عشق به خانواده و خدا باشه همانطور که بقیه موردها میتونن

----------


## reza_noei

> من مگه گفتم توجه نکنه بقول اون عزیز بالا میتونی برو دندانپزشکی دندون چند تا ادم نذار رو رایگان درست کن میشه ثوابنگفتم هم فقط برا پول زنده باشه ، هدفم اینه رشته ای بره بدرد خودشو خانوادش بیشتر بخوره و مستقیم تاثیر بذاره و خیره شدن به مانیتور و نوشتن هم میتونه مقابل عشق به خانواده و خدا باشه همانطور که بقیه موردها میتونن


خوب اگه قرار باشه بگید دندانپزشکی. خوب ما هم میگیم دلالی شغل پر درآمد تریه مثلا میتونید دلال حلال خوری باشید و به خیریه ها هم کمک کنید. اینجوری نیازی به درس خوندن هم نیست و برای خانوادش هم خوبه.
پس چرا درس بخوانیم ؟
برای این که تک تک ما استعدادهایی داریم که تنها خودمون به این استعدادها واقفیم و شغل مناسب خودمون رو میتونیم با مقایسه کردن پیدا کنیم. 
ملاک های انتخاب شغل خیلی متفاوت و در عین حال با اهمیته. برای یک نفر پول در درجه اوله برای یکی شهرت برای یکی علم برای یکی قدرت و .... . 
اما آنچه که پشتوانه عقلانی داشته باشه برای ما و جامعه ما مفید میتونه باشه. 
به نظر من شغل یک فرد باید برگرفته از استعدادها و توانایی های فرد باشد و فرد باید در جهت شکوفا سازی این استعدادها تلاش کند.

----------


## C-man 15

ببینید ادم اگه علاقه داشته باشه تو هر رشته ای می تونه موفق بشه
من یه برادر دارم که در دانشگاه تبریز علوم ازمایشگاهی می خونه که می گفت استادشون یه برادر داره که به رشته خاک شناسی قبول شده بود(خب یک رشته چرت در نظر من و شما)
خب درسته چرت بود ولی خوند و دکترای خاک شناسی رو گرفت و الان در دو سه دانشگاه درس میده و در آمد زیادی هم داره فقط به خاطر علاقه به رشته نه مثل من که وای ممد رشته پر در امدی قبول شده من هو باید برم اون رشته

----------


## #target

من گفتم اگه میدونید میتونین رتبه خوبی بیارین بهتره خیلی عاقلانه تر تصمیم بگیرین و صرفا بر مبنای یک علاقه فعلی نباشه
در ضمن من تاکیدم بر درآمد نیست (اگرچه مهمه) . در کنار اون شان اجتماعی و خیلی مسائل دیگه هم باید دخالت داده بشه . 
و از ایشون میخوام با آینده نگری جلو برن، من دوستی داشتم خیلی تو برنامه نویسی حرفه ای بود تو همین سایتم حتما شناخته شده است در زمینه خودش میخواست بره هنرستان و بعدم رباضی 
اما با توصیه ها و شایدم اصرار خانوادش و دیگران رفته تجربی و الان سال دوم پزشکی هست و راضیه. من هم تحسینش کردم. برنامه نویسی هم بلده و حتی خود من شده کارایی رو بهش دادم خیلی خوب انجام داده

----------


## C-man 15

> سلام، 
> دوست من تحصیلات به تنهایی کمک کننده نیست ولی میتونه به شما دید بده. من نمیگم هرکسی دکترا بخونه 
> حتما شغل خوبی پیدا میکنه. 
> خوب برای ایتکه صریح باشم، تعریف برنامه نویس از دید من اینه :
> 
> 1. یک برنامه نویس باید مهندسی نرم افزار بدونه یعنی به کتابی مثل pressman تسلط داشته باشه.
> 2. یک برنامه نویس باید مفهوم برنامه نویسی رو بدونه کتابی مثل Concepts Of Programming Language R.W.Sebesta و کتاب های مشابه، این دید رو به برنامه نویس میده.
> 3. یک برنامه نویس باید طراحی الگوریتم بلد باشه و حتما کتابی مثل CLRS رو خونده باشه.
> 4. یک برنامه نویس باید منطق و ریاضیات رو خوب بدونه تا بتونه از اونا تو کارش استفاده کنه.
> ...


در اینجا یک چیز بسیار مهم یادتون رفته
یه برنامه نویس باید عاشق برنامه نویسی باشه

----------


## reza_noei

به نظر من یک فرد باید عاشق علم باشه تا به یک فرد کامل در این زمینه تبدیل بشه.

----------


## daneshvar021

> عجب آدمیه!من خودم مصاحبشو خوندم.


من خودم هنرستان رشته کامپیوترم و خیلی هم راضیم. :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:

----------


## cjNet

سلام .
اگه میخوای استارت واقعی حضور در عرصه نرم افزار رو بزنی برو هنرستان ... اگه میخوای یه مشت مزخرفات ریاضی یاد بگیری و  سه سال از عمرت رو تلف کنی تا ( اگه بتونی ) دانشگاه مثلا خوب بری برو ریاضی بخون ... اتنخاب با خودته @

----------


## C-man 15

ولی اگه برم فنی و حرفه ای در ادامه تحصیل دچار مشکل می شم

----------


## !Hidden Hacker

با سلام

دوستان شما خیلی ایشون رو به اصطلاح خودمون پیچوندین!

ببین دوست من
دنیای کامپیوتر دنیاییه که دل شیر میخواد برای مبارزه
البته اگه بخوای به مراحل سطح بالاش برسی نه مراحل عادیش
یه دنیایه خیلی خیلی خیلی... وسیع!
که هم بهترین جاهای دنیا توشه و هم معمولی ترین فرصت ها...!

*لازم به ذکره مراحل عادیشم بد نیست خیلی بهتره از بعضی رشته های دیگه!*
باید از خیلی چیزا دل بکنی در این راه

یه بار این ضرب المثل رو گفتم به دوستان:
*
"یه دِه آباد بهتر از دَه تا شهر خرابه*"

آدم باید تمام تمرکزش رو بزاره روی یه کار تا بتونه به جایی برسونتش

رشته ریاضی یه سری خوبیا داره ، یه بدیا
رشته ها فنی هم یه خوبیا ، یه بدیا
هر چیزی تو دنیا اینطوره
ما خوب مطلق نداریم ؛ بد مطلقم نداریم
در این بین اینجوری که من شنیدم در حال حاضر تو ایران از طریق رشته ریاضی بری بهتره

در ضمن ؛ نه خیر نون تو دندون پزشکی و... نیست!
تو دنیا اینطوریه
دوستانی که قبول ندارن سرچ کنن و نتیجه رو ببینن که رنکینگ پر درآمد ترین شغلهای دنیا چجوریه
برنامه نویسی  و مهندسی IT در حال حاضر پر درآمد ترین شغلهای دنیان
حالا ترتیبشون رو نمیدونم کدو اوله کدوم دوم یا سوم
شما اگه میخوای واقعا فقط و فقط از این راه پول دربیاری(حالا پول درآوردن نه ؛ خدمت واقعی کنی)باید تو دنیای تو ذهنت فقط این باشه هدفت که به جز کامپیوتر و برنامه نویسی و مشتقاتش به چیز دیگه ای فک نکنی
مثل تیراندازی...تیر انداز تا تمام  تمرکز و حواسش به هدف مقابلش نباشه نمیتونه بزنه به مرکز هدف
نمیدونم از چیزی نترسی تو این راه

نمونش بزرگان دنیای کامپیوتر!
از بیل گیتس(یه پسر نجار ساده)گرفته تا استیو جابز ، جان کوم و...
اینها با پا روی پا انداختن و فلان و بهمان نرسیدن به اون درجه...جنگیدن با چنگ و دندون و دنیا رو به زانو درآوردن!
*نیروی درونی به اصطلاح خاص!* هم نداشتن(البته چرا داشتن اونم *ایمان*)که بعضی از کسایی که نمیتونن تو وجود خودشون پیداش کنن نرسیدن رو میزارن به پای نداشتن *نیروی درونی به اصطلاح خاص!* و نتیجه گیری کلی یعنی *نیروی درونی به اصطلاح خاص**!* رو هیچکی نداره فقط یه عده محدود دارن!

*و این عده از ازل آوردن با خودشون این* *نیروی درونی به اصطلاح خاص رو!

*
حالا کاری نداریم خیلیا این *نیروی درونی به اصطلاح خاص!* رو پیدا نمیکنن یه عده که پیدا میکنن مثل واز نیاک(دوست صمیمی استیو جابز مؤسس اپل و یکی از ارکان تأسیس اپل)هم پیدا میشه که راه رو گم میکنن و اون *نیروی درونی به اصطلاح خاص!* رو از دست میدن و وسط راه راهشو از استیو جابز جدا میکنه و بعد از تبدیل اپل به بزرگترین و با ارزش ترین شرکت تجاری دنیاست که میفهمه چه اشتباهی کرده!
یعنی دوستی خاله خرسه(به قول ایرانیا)

حالا اینا رو بزرگ از نظر اراده در نظر بگیر در این راه
اگه اینجوری نباشه میرسی به اون چیز مد نظرت ولی نه در حد بالا(نه در اون حدی که اگه تمام انرژی تو میزاشتی میرسیدی)
یعنی تیرت میخوره به اطراف هدفت...خوبه از خطا رفتن بهتره و کاملتر
یه چند درجه پایین تر میرسی به هدفت


*"اونم درجاتی با اختلاف بسیار زیاد"
*

یعنی در حد یه کارمند معمولی تو یه شرکت کامپیوتری یا هر جای دیگه یا هم برعکسش *یه جای بلند!*

حالا قضاوت و تصمیم گیری با خودتونه

موفق باشید.

----------


## mnakhaeipoor

هیچکس نمیتونه از این به بعد در عرصه کامپیوتر و برنامه نویسی سر بشه
چون از قبل خدا خواسته یه گروه دیگه ای بشن مالک خفن ترین کمپانی تکنولوژی دنیا
پس الکی زور نزنین!
به نظر من که به جای برنامه نویسی آدم بره غاز بچرونه سنگین تر باشه
مگر اینکه با زبان هایی مثل Collection آشنا باشید و بخواید به خدمت اون کمپانی خفنه در بیاین...
حرفامو باورتون نمیشه ؟!! 
اینم خط و نشون : LXG597G7000
موفق باشید...

----------


## C-man 15

> هیچکس نمیتونه از این به بعد در عرصه کامپیوتر و برنامه نویسی سر بشه
> چون از قبل خدا خواسته یه گروه دیگه ای بشن مالک خفن ترین کمپانی تکنولوژی دنیا
> پس الکی زور نزنین!
> به نظر من که به جای برنامه نویسی آدم بره غاز بچرونه سنگین تر باشه
> مگر اینکه با زبان هایی مثل Collection آشنا باشید و بخواید به خدمت اون کمپانی خفنه در بیاین...
> حرفامو باورتون نمیشه ؟!! 
> اینم خط و نشون : LXG597G7000
> موفق باشید...


داداش چرت و پرت نگو حرفت کاملا چرت و پرته چون چندتا برنامه نویس نما دیدی که چیزی نشدی فک می کنی هیچ کس موفق نمی شه
اونهایی که موفق نشدن به این دلیل موفق نشدن که یه اصل مهم یعنی *علاقه* نداشتند این صاحب های کمپانی های خفن که شما می گید چجوری صاحب این کمپانی ها شدن

----------


## reza_noei

> هیچکس نمیتونه از این به بعد در عرصه کامپیوتر و برنامه نویسی سر بشه
> چون از قبل خدا خواسته یه گروه دیگه ای بشن مالک خفن ترین کمپانی تکنولوژی دنیا
> پس الکی زور نزنین!
> به نظر من که به جای برنامه نویسی آدم بره غاز بچرونه سنگین تر باشه
> مگر اینکه با زبان هایی مثل Collection آشنا باشید و بخواید به خدمت اون کمپانی خفنه در بیاین...
> حرفامو باورتون نمیشه ؟!! 
> اینم خط و نشون : LXG597G7000
> موفق باشید...


دوست من. نظر من درست خلاف نظر توست. 
اگر سعی کنیم حتما نتیجه میگیریم. این وعده خداست (سوره محمد (ص) رو مطالعه کنید)
ما از نظر فلسفی دید متفاوت تری نسبت به علم و دانش داریم چون از نظر ما 
علم و دانش یک موضوع مقدسه ولی شما به شرکت های بزرگ و کمپانی های عظیم که نگاه میکنی
عمق دید اونها در حد به دست آوردن *پول* است و نه دیگر هیچ. اگر ما بی عرضه نباشیم و واقعا کار کنیم یک روز 
به قله های بزرگ علم خواهیم رسید ولی قله ای که در اون سقوطی نیست چون ما صرفا به پول فکر نمیکنم.
غرب به دنبال پول دست به هرکاری میزنه‌ (شکل گیری کسی مثل استیو جایز و ... شاهد خوبی برای این ادعاست) دزدی 
قتل جنایت و ... در آخر دود تمام این کارها به چشم خودشون برمیگرده (اگر دوست داشتید میتونید به مستندهایی که آقای Mike Maloney ساختند رجوع کنید)
ما باید تلاش کنیم تا آیندگان از وجود ما شرمسار نباشند. همانطور که پیشینیان ما شرمنده ما هستند.

----------


## C-man 15

خب اگر ترک تحصیل کنم چی میشه؟؟؟
اگه به هنرستان برم یکسری چرت و پرت می گن که وقتم در اونجا به هدر میره اگه به ریاضی برم بخاطر یک ریاضی باید سه سال هم در اونجا وقتم به هدر میره این کتاب های کار ریاضی آموزش میده از اونها می خرم و یاد می گیرم و دانش سرا هم هست رایگان ریاضی درس میده اگه به دانشگاه برم همه میگن تو دانشگاه چیزی یاد نمیدن باید خودت یاد بگیری خب به جای اینها می مونم تو خونه و برنامه نویسی می کنم
از نظر منطقی فکر کنم بهترین راه باشه به نظر شما چطوره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## #target

> خب اگر ترک تحصیل کنم چی میشه؟؟؟
> اگه به هنرستان برم یکسری چرت و پرت می گن که وقتم در اونجا به هدر میره اگه به ریاضی برم بخاطر یک ریاضی باید سه سال هم در اونجا وقتم به هدر میره این کتاب های کار ریاضی آموزش میده از اونها می خرم و یاد می گیرم و دانش سرا هم هست رایگان ریاضی درس میده اگه به دانشگاه برم همه میگن تو دانشگاه چیزی یاد نمیدن باید خودت یاد بگیری خب به جای اینها می مونم تو خونه و برنامه نویسی می کنم
> از نظر منطقی فکر کنم بهترین راه باشه به نظر شما چطوره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟


غیر منطقی ترین راهه

دبیرستان رشته ریاضی میرین اگه ، حتما دانشگاه ی جای خیلی خوب برین که اون مدرک به واسطه نام دانشگاه براتون کاربرد داشته باشه 
اگه جای خوبی نرین باید خودتون ی چیزی  رو خیلی خوب یاد بگیرین که کسی بهتون کار بده ، یعنی باید در کنار دانشگاه  خیلی تلاش کنین 
و یا برنامه نویسی رو به عنوان ی علاقه و تفنن داشته باشین و رشته ای برین که چیزی که در دانشگاه یادتون میدن کاربرد برای کار آیندتون داشته باشه و فراگیرتر باشه ، مثل رشته های علوم تجربی یا حقوق و وکالت و یا تربیت معلم در صورتی که واقعا زرنگید و میتونین موفق بشین !

+: نگاه من نکاه پول و مادی نیست که این نظر رو میدم از جنبه های مختلف گفتم

----------


## !Hidden Hacker

> خب اگر ترک تحصیل کنم چی میشه؟
> اگه به هنرستان برم وقتم در اونجا به هدر میره ؛ اگه به ریاضی برم بخاطر یک ریاضی باید سه سال هم در اونجا وقتم به هدر میره این کتاب های کار ریاضی آموزش میده از اونها می خرم و یاد می گیرم و دانش سرا هم هست رایگان ریاضی درس میده اگه به دانشگاه برم همه میگن تو دانشگاه چیزی یاد نمیدن باید خودت یاد بگیری خب به جای اینها می مونم تو خونه و برنامه نویسی می کنم
> از نظر منطقی فکر کنم بهترین راه باشه به نظر شما چطوره؟


بهترین راه و منطقی ترین راه اینه که به حس ششمت اعتماد کنی و انتخابت رو انجام بدی
راه اصل نیست
ادامه راه اصله
پشتکار برای ادامه راه اصله
ببین کدوم راه سختیاش واست شیرینه
هیچکس به اندازه ی خودت نمیتونه بهت کمک کنه
این حس میتونه الان کمکت کنه و نجاتت بده از این گمراهی و سرگردانی
هر کسی یکی از این راه هایی که گفتی رو انتخاب کرده و الانم توش موفقه
این جوری نیست که یکی از این راه ها بالاش نوشته شده باشه شکست و بدبختی
هر راهی هم سختی های خودشو داره
و سختیای راه ها هم با هم یکسانه فقط نوعش و موقعیتش فرق میکنه
راه تو خودت انتخاب کن
وقتشه به خودت اعتماد کنی

----------


## C-man 15

> بهترین راه و منطقی ترین راه اینه که به حس ششمت اعتماد کنی و انتخابت رو انجام بدی
> راه اصل نیست
> ادامه راه اصله
> پشتکار برای ادامه راه اصله
> ببین کدوم راه سختیاش واست شیرینه
> هیچکس به اندازه ی خودت نمیتونه بهت کمک کنه
> این حس میتونه الان کمکت کنه و نجاتت بده از این گمراهی و سرگردانی
> هر کسی یکی از این راه هایی که گفتی رو انتخاب کرده و الانم توش موفقه
> این جوری نیست که یکی از این راه ها بالاش نوشته شده باشه شکست و بدبختی
> ...


به خودم اعتماد ندارم
ببینید ترس من از اینه
خب من علاقه بسیار زیادی به کامپیوتر دارم (نه بخاطر پز دادن به دیگران نه) و من هم رشته کامپیوتر رو انتخاب کردم که ریسک کردم چون اگه بخوام می تونم پزشکی هم برم ولی دیگه این ریسک واقعا بزرگه اگه موفق نشم نمی تونم برم حمالی کنم

----------


## !Hidden Hacker

تاپیک هنرستان یا دانشگاه:مسئله این است! رو نگاهی انداختین؟

همه چی به خودتون برمیگرده
ببینین هر راهی انتخاب کنین سختی داره
ولی این شمایین که باید ببینین سختی کدوم راه رو میتونین به جون بخرین
انتظار دارین در این زمینه که به درونیات شما برمیگرده کس دیگه به غیر از خود شما بتونه کمکتون کنه؟!
نه اینجوری که بدتر میشه و بعداً متوجه میشین چرا خودتون که به خودتون واقف بودین انتخابی نکردین و به حرف بقیه بیشتر اهمیت دادین و راه رو بر اساس عقاید یه نفر دیگه انتخاب کردین
 بازم میگم:
*اعتماد**به * *ندای**درونی**و * *قابلیت**های**درونی

*و ضرب المثل معروف ایرانی:
*
صلاح* *مملکت خویش* *خسروان**دانند*

----------


## dele514

> غرب به دنبال پول دست به هرکاری میزنه‌ (شکل گیری کسی مثل استیو جایز و ... شاهد خوبی برای این ادعاست) دزدی 
> قتل جنایت و ... در آخر دود تمام این کارها به چشم خودشون برمیگرده


میشه بیشتر توضیح بدبد

----------


## reza_noei

> میشه بیشتر توضیح بدبد


دوستمون برگشت گفت که ما خودمون رو هم که بکشیم به آمریکایی ها و کلا غول های بزرگ در زمینه کامپیوتر نمیرسیم 
حزف من اینه که چطور کسانی که تنها برای بدست آوردن پول تولید علم میکنند اینقدر پیشرفت میکنن و کسانی مثل ما که بچه مسلمونیم و 
علم رو تنها برای پول نمی بینیم چرا باید اینقدر خنثی و بی خاصیت باشیم. 

حرفی که شما به اون اشاره کردید مساله اید‌ئولوژی حاکم بر جهان فعلیه که به سکولاریسم مشهوره. در یک جمله میشه گفت اصالت ماده و دنیا پرستی محض
کشورهای به اصطلاح پیشرفته امروزی از این فرهنگ و الگو پیروی میکنند و هدف و غایت این دولت ها بدست آوردن پول سرمایه و رفاه است البته از هر روش مشروع و نامشروعی. در این مکتب به انسان به مانند یک حیوان نگاه میشه و کوچک ترین ارزشی جز حیوانیت برای انسان قائل نیستند. انسان متعالی در این فرهنگ انسانیه که بتونه از هر طریقی که شده از زندگی لذت ببره و کسی از بقیه برتره که برای لذتهای فردای خودش هم برنامه داشته باشه. در این فرهنگ خبری از خدا و آخرت و ماورا طبیعه و ... نیست و به دین به عنوان یک وسیله برای کاهش اضطراب های روانی نگاه میشه. 
با توجه به این مقدمات سادست که بفهمیم چرا آمریکا به کشورهای حوزه خلیج فارس حمله میکنه
سادست که بفهمیم چرا کمپانی هایی مثل سازنده بازی هایی مثل clash of clans سعی دارند انسان ها را به زامبی های خدمت گزار تبدیل کنند
سادست که بفهمیم چرا کمپانی های بزرگی مثل آپل با دزدی شکل میگیرند (به مقالات مرتبط مراجعه کنید) 
سادست که بفهمیم ویروسی مثل Ebola و انگل صفتانی مثل داعش از کجا آمده اند
پاسخ یک کلمه است پول
جهانی که به این شکل اداره بشه رو به نابودی میره. جمله آخر من اشاره به وضع اسفناک انسانیت قرن حاضر و بدهکاری های کشورهای توسعه یافته است.
برای اینکه بیشتر متوجه بشوید باید بدونید که دلارهایی در جهان مورد استفاده قرار میگیرند به اندازه یک کاغذ چاپ شده ارزش دارند یعنی بانک ملی آمریکا برای جبران کمبودهاش دلار چاپ میکنه و اون رو در کشورهای دیگر خرج میکنه. یعنی اگر کشورهای دنیا با دلار خرید نکنند و دلارها به آمریکا و کشورهای دلار محور برگرده اون کشورها نابود میشن. و اینجاست که جنگ جهانی سوم شروع میشه و ... .خدا بخیر کنه.
علت اینکه مذاکرات هسته اینقدر طول کشیده اینه که ایران با دلار معاملاتشو انجام نمیده (:
و آمریکایی ها اصلا دوست ندارند (:
خیلی فشرده گقتم (:

----------

